# Mars Cigars - thoughts?



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone ordered from marscigars.com before and/or recently? What were your experiences with them?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I have ordered from them a couple of times. They are one of the cheapest places around to order Missouri Meerschaum cobs from. They don't do free shipping for big orders like the other guys do (at least it isn't mentioned on their website), but it is inexpensive, a flat rate for all orders....$6 or so, I think. My orders were filled accurately and in a timely manner. No complaints, and will definitely order from them again....unless I find cobs cheaper somewhere else


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Mars is a top notch outfit. Order with confidence.

And yes, they have about the cheapest prices on MM cobs I've found.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I've been a customer for many years and have never had any issues. Mike has always provided a high level of customer service.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Good people


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've ordered a couple of times and everything was cool. I feel kind of guilty; the first time was 8 oz. of Stonehaven, and the second was some other HTF tobacco. I really owe them an order of 'easy' tobacco...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Decent outfit, I've ordered plenty from them.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info, guys. They sound like a good company, so I think I'll send an order their way.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've ordered from there before, no problems. :tu


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Mars is only about 20 minute drive from where I work. They don't have a b&m store so it is a big tease to know there is so much to browse and it is off limits in person!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I would like to add another glimmering testimonial for Mars! Great place! Mike really does take care of folks!

Never had a problem.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ditto on the prices on MM cobs. Never had a prolem with 'em.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've ordered from them several times as well with excellent service. It is also a good idea to keep an eye on their FB page. They post there when they get in shipments, etc.


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

On the subject of Mars.....I went outside earlier today to smoke the MM Patriot I bought from them a couple weeks ago. Well, there is a crack right above the shank. You can tell it was done at the factory because there is a bit of glue following the crack. Wondering what I should do here. Contact Mars? Contact MM? Just say feck it and fill it with a little bit of Elmer's and smoke it till I can't smoke no more?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Elmer's all the way. Won't matter a bit. most likely.


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

That did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

They used to have great prices on Sam Gawith. I bought my pound of FVF for $30, but that was before it started disappearing. Never had a problem with them for pipe stuff. Never tried them for cigars.



gahdzila said:


> No complaints, and will definitely order from them again....unless I find cobs cheaper somewhere else


Not that I want to steer business away from anyone, but no one seems to have better cob prices than Byron Oost. Home
Plus, he seems to be the only one who can keep a really consistent supply of Five Brothers in stock.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> Not that I want to steer business away from anyone, but no one seems to have better cob prices than Byron Oost. Home
> Plus, he seems to be the only one who can keep a really consistent supply of Five Brothers in stock.


You're right, Byron's cobs are cheaper. But....I guess I'm techno-spoiled. I really don't like having to phone an order in. It's rather inconvenient for me, and....well, call me a weirdo if you want, but I just flat out hate talking on the phone. If Byron gets an online checkout system in place, I'll be giving him more business. I've ordered from him a couple of times, and had a great transaction, and he seems like a great guy. I just hate phoning in an order.

Five Brothers is easier to find now that Lane has taken over production. Pretty much all the big online places stock it now.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

marscigars is excellent. They do have a prodigious stock of fine tobaccos.

hp
les


----------

